# Windows Mobile OS Vs. Blackberry



## stomp (Jul 27, 2006)

So one of my bosses is in love with her Blackberry but I meet with our Verizon rep and the Treo 700wx Smartphone looks more intuitive for the basic Windows user. Also I think the software will install on Exchange opposed to having to purchase Enterprise for Blackberry. Anyone have any experience with both of these mobile email devices? If so which do you like best? How easy are the Treos with Windows Mobile to set up.


----------



## stomp (Jul 27, 2006)

Bueller, Bueller, Bueller, Bueller....................


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

I've used both devices, and switched from a Mobile device to a Blackberry for the simple fact that the Blackberry doesn't have a "touchscreen".

I find that having a touchscreen and putting the phone next to your ears causes buttons to be pushed that you don't want pushed (like "hang up").


----------

